
CloudFormation vs. Terraform - kiyanwang
https://cloudonaut.io/cloudformation-vs-terraform/
======
cristobal23
You can use depends_on to wait for a resource in terraform. In the last year
there has been at least one occasion in which a new AWS resource was supported
in Terraform before it was supported in CloudFormation.

